# rescuecal repashy.



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

RescueCal Plus by Repashy - 5.3 oz. Jar - Animals and Animal Care - Products
I got the link from glass boxes site.
I was just wondering. if I were to mix this stuff up could I give it to my frogs instead of the regular vitamin mix dusted on the frogs. I know it a rescue remedy stuff but would it hurt giving it to the frogs even though they don't show signs of cal deficiency.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Why not simply get Repashy calcium plus from the same vender? It is less expensive, and many of us (myself included) use it on our frogs. Some of us also add Repashy vitamin A+, once or twice a month.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

This isn't a direct answer to your question, but in addition to being important for your bones, calcium (Ca2+) is a very important molecule for regulation things like muscle contractions and neural/hormonal signal transduction. Having too much calcium (like most things) can have negative health effects:
Hypercalcaemia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

It's not an all in one supplement, so I wouldn't use it as a stand alone. The product label states to use as directed by a veterinarian. It's more to fix mistakes from improper supplementation and only when it's from a calcium deficiency.


----------

